# Puppy Training



## willow1620 (Apr 24, 2012)

We are trying to decide if we should do one on one puppy training or a group class? Our puppy is only 9 weeks old and we would like to use this to learn basic skills and possibly to socialize but we're not sure which is more important.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Our little guy started his first puppy class at 10 weeks, and it's been really good for him. He's 13 weeks now and we're signed up for the next class after this one.

We started socializing him asap when we got him. We gave him a few days to settle and then we've really worked on that. I feel like the puppy obedience class has been good for him. He's made some friends and is slowly (verrry slowly) learning NOT to maul every dog he meets with licking.

We had both options and took the class and would do it again. Hope that helps!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We started with a puppy preschool for Finch. We have two large labs at home, so she was used to playing a little rough with them, so the group class was great for her to learn proper play with other dogs her own age & size. 


We have also continued all her training (Basic Manners, Good Anywhere Dog and CGC/Therapy) in group classes, which has been great for her to learn to focus with distractions. 


I'm sure one-on-one can't hurt, but there are advantages to group classes too.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I started taking Boris out to meet people and other dogs ( friends dogs that I knew had had their vaccinations) within a week of bring him home. So he was already well socialized by the time he started puppy classes at 10 weeks.

I feel that group classes are really important as your puppy has to learn do sit, down and recall, etc with all the distractions of his friends around. It is really interesting to see the puppies improve from their first recall on lead to recall off leash, but believe me at some point along the way they all dash off to play with their friends. So it is really a great preperation for off leash recall in the park where he will also have lots of doggy distractions.

Enjoy - it's lots of fun


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, when I signed Sammy up for puppy kindergarten (I used PetSmart... I know the trainer) - the class was kept small - only 4 pups - and they do NOT encourage free "play" time, as this can discourage and scare younger pups, especially when you have a variety of ages (one was 8 weeks, and my Sammy was 15 weeks - a HUGE difference for dogs) Instead, everyone "meets" on-leash and in a controlled way, to teach them proper "greeting" skills.
I had heard nightmare stories of other puppy classes in town where everyone just runs and plays for 10 minutes before class... NOT what I wanted. 
Wherever you find a class you want to take, ask the trainer how they go about their classes. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with hot mischief. The puppy classes provide good distractions to help proof the commands. Real life has lots of distractions, and the group classes provide a window for you to see how your pup will do with distractions. 

I did do a 1-1 session with the puppy class's instructor's wife (she's also a trainer) before starting puppy class. That was because never had a dog previously and was a little worried I was "breaking" Racer because I was completely clueless in how to train a puppy (he was becoming quite insolent and was starting to ignore me). The session was amazingly helpful. But the group classes are probably more valuable IMHO. 

You could always do a few 1-1 sessions if you feel you need some further refinements.


----------

